# Xpedition Xcentric 7



## mrmikegap (Aug 29, 2011)

Going to be in the market for a new bow in 2015, and sell my PSE Brute X. Has anyone seen or shot the Xpedition Xcentric 7? MSRP is $949. Is this the price at the shop? Plan to shoot this, and the Obsession Phoenix. Will also shoot Mathews, Mission, Hoyt, and Bear bows, but unsure of which model yet.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Contact drewstreeter on here, he's a dealer for xpedition.


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

mrmikegap said:


> Going to be in the market for a new bow in 2015, and sell my PSE Brute X. Has anyone seen or shot the Xpedition Xcentric 7? MSRP is $949. Is this the price at the shop? Plan to shoot this, and the Obsession Phoenix. Will also shoot Mathews, Mission, Hoyt, and Bear bows, but unsure of which model yet.


You really need to check out the new zero torque bows from Hoyt...I haven't shot one yet but from everything that I've read and heard from other people, they really hit it out of the park with this lineup!


----------



## mrmikegap (Aug 29, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> You really need to check out the new zero torque bows from Hoyt...I haven't shot one yet but from everything that I've read and heard from other people, they really hit it out of the park with this lineup!


I was leaning towards shooting the Nitrum 30 and 34


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Sunry's carries Xpedition. Lots of good bows to choose these days, I'm a big fan of Prime and Elite! Shoot as many as you can.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Xcentric 7 looks like a sweet shooter. I have an x-ring 7 now and love it. So it's gonna be hard to replace if for me. But you never know. I have a quest drive that I like shooting too. Shoot a bunch and you'll know. And contact me for pricing if you decide to go the xpedition route


Streeter Custom Archery - Custom Strings and Cables
www.streetercustomarchery.com


----------



## mrmikegap (Aug 29, 2011)

drewstreeter said:


> Xcentric 7 looks like a sweet shooter. I have an x-ring 7 now and love it. So it's gonna be hard to replace if for me. But you never know. I have a quest drive that I like shooting too. Shoot a bunch and you'll know. And contact me for pricing if you decide to go the xpedition route
> 
> 
> Streeter Custom Archery - Custom Strings and Cables
> www.streetercustomarchery.com


just sent a pm


----------

